# Public Liability...



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Time has come to get my public liability insurance so who are we all with and what are we paying ?

TIA Richard.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Lloyd at Coversure will sort you out :thumb:

Very good prices and very helpful. Lloyd is a supporter on here also.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I'd look no further tbh.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

How'd you get on with ure quote? I'm looking now.......


----------

